
Cars Will Talk to One Another. Exactly How Is Less Certain - dwynings
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/09/business/cars-v2v-dsrc-communication.html
======
mnmlistc
Next think you know cars will transmit information to cop cars such as the
number of passengers, speed history, red light violations, and seat belt
buckle status.

